# Blow drying bud...



## Midnight Toker

Thanks akirhaz for the idea haha...but i blowed dryed my test nig...worked great i did it very slowly on low heat and it didnt really destroy any thc..i know i said id airdry but when aki. said blow drying wouldnt hurt i couldnt resist haha...but heres the nug...still VERY frosty and leaves a stickiness on my finger and i smoked a litle and im soooo high....home grown is the best i cant wait till full harvest  And the strain is ice princess (whitewidowxcindy99) tastes spicy fuity haha...enjoy


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ah nice method i put my test nugs in an envelope and on top of my reflector four hours and its perfect


----------



## akirahz

Hahah! very nice little nuglet there, glad ya got blazed in da maze if ya na mean


----------



## Midnight Toker

hahahahahahahahahahahaha dude I smoked alitile bit...i mean a realllly little bit im sooooooo high...im so happy with myself and the plant....seriousllly shes soooooo good....i have enogh for 3 days one that one bud its so good!!! thanks so much akirhaz..dude imagine all of the rest airdryed....some potent stuff omg!


----------



## isthatjohnstamos

dude i just harvested some buds off my first grow set them on top of my dvd player to dry and your right homegrown is the best high ive had in a long time.  it was a great feeling when i smoked it for the first time two days ago.  i still have another ounce plus to cut down.  i wanted to try it at all the trich colors so im harvesting in shifts


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

Midnight..after reading this post earlyer i decided to try it.
 i went and clipped off a really trichy nugg..and very slowly blowdried it to a perfect dryness.
 the bud looks amazing, and still smells good.
 i will edit this post in a second after i smoke it, and let you know all the details.
 thanks for the good idea man


EDIT:   Uhhh ya im ripped as could be; like overly stoned.
 Holy cow i cant wait to harvest the rest....the rest dried, and cured, and the added 11 days of flower.....this bud is going to be killer.


----------



## Midnight Toker

dude i told yuo and i jsut smokred alittle and m sooooo blazed haha!  My buds/plant is almost done and the buds finially demsed up and are fat!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

Ya i know man...
 since i tryed this on a test nugg last night....
 I have been doing it all day....i just can resist.

 I have a nugg right next to me that im waiting to smoke.
 I use a blow dryer that has the "cool" button....so i can slowly heat the bud up...then quickly cool it down...heat it up....cool it down...


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

Great thread, congrats on great buds!


----------



## akirahz

Nice technique on the heat and cool there ekoostik, i'll have ta incorporate that when i do a little quick dry for a good sampling @ harvest time


----------



## Midnight Toker

EH im ding one more to hahaha....just finished the rest of that test nug...wake and bake!


----------

